# 24H Duisburg Fotos



## Highlander1972 (11. August 2008)

Hallo.

Hab mir mal gedacht ein Thema zu erstellen für Fotos vom Rennen.

Vielleicht kann man ja Links und Fotos hier mal rein stellen, da ja nicht jeder mit ner Cam vor Ort gewesen ist  ;-)

Gruß Volker

MTB Express Kempen


----------



## Highlander1972 (11. August 2008)

Habe mir mal erlaubt, paar Links zu posten:

http://picasaweb.google.de/rrmarkus/24hDuisburgDiverse

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...d=C68E93CF2D5C27DFF5E0CC69111EC7C3.mediathek2

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8775

http://www.duisburger-biker.de/HP Seiten/DieFocus24StundenvonDuisburg 2.htm

http://s530.photobucket.com/albums/dd342/unique_1985/24h von duisburg/?start=0


Hoffe ich darf es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (11. August 2008)

Habe auch noch Bilder gefunden
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/2008/8/10/news-68241278/detail.html


----------



## Der_Peter (11. August 2008)

Hab auch nochn paar Bilder gemacht:
http://www.mtbfun.de/index.php?option=com_ponygallery&Itemid=33


----------



## easymtbiker (11. August 2008)

die "offiziellen" werden hoffentlich demnächst hier erscheinen:

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/online

20 euro für ne flat finde ich günstig, hab dafür letztes jahr 100 bilder bekommen. und die leute machen klasse bilder!


----------



## Eikoor (12. August 2008)

habe das hier auf Youtube gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ruY-rUB-Y


----------



## Highlander1972 (12. August 2008)

Beim Stöbern gefunden:

http://www.frogworks.de/24h-MTB-Rennen/


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

Habe einen weiteren WDR-Lokalzeitbericht !!
Horror am "Monte Schlacko"


----------



## Der_Peter (12. August 2008)

Eikoor schrieb:


> habe das hier auf Youtube gefunden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ruY-rUB-Y



Ich hab das hier reingestellt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KB9GP47yweo

Kann man hier runterladen: (Hoffe, dass es funzt)
http://www.mtbfun.de/index.php?option=com_ponygallery&Itemid=33


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

Eikoor schrieb:


> habe das hier auf Youtube gefunden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ruY-rUB-Y


Das ist ja schlechter als gar nichts !!


----------



## Highlander1972 (12. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Das ist ja schlechter als gar nichts !!





Habe 3 sec. geschaut und wieder weg geklickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Das ist ja schlechter als gar nichts !!



Ich hab vom kucken ein Schleudertrauma.


----------



## Wayne70 (12. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die "offiziellen" werden hoffentlich demnächst hier erscheinen:
> 
> http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/online
> 
> 20 euro für ne flat finde ich günstig, hab dafür letztes jahr 100 bilder bekommen. und die leute machen klasse bilder!



Bilder sind online


----------



## Kizou (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal unter " meine Alben "....sind zwar nur ein paar Bilder.....


----------



## Dumens100 (13. August 2008)

@ wogru
Machst Du wieder so ein super Film wie letztes Jahr habe auch ein paar Filmaufnahmen von ner Helmkamera könnte sie Dir zu verfügung stellen wenn du sie mit verarbeiten wilst.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wogru (13. August 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @ wogru
> Machst Du wieder so ein super Film wie letztes Jahr habe auch ein paar Filmaufnahmen von ner Helmkamera könnte sie Dir zu verfügung stellen wenn du sie mit verarbeiten wilst.
> Gruß
> Andreas


Ich muss dich und allen anderen enttäuschen, es wird keinen Film von mir geben. Ich war dieses Jahr im 4er Team unterwegs, da fehlte mir die Zeit nebenbei mit der Kamera überall zu filmen. Letztes Jahr im 8ter war das kein Problem, da hatte ich genug Pause zwischendurch.

Die Jungs von Bididu wollten aber einen Film machen.


----------



## Ralf Breuer (13. August 2008)

Danke für die Links mit den Fotos....
weiß jemand von euch wo die Filmchen vom WDR zu laden sind...
speziell das von der Aktuellen Stunde am Sonntag Abend würde mich intressieren....
die anderen beiden von der Lokalzeit konnte ich zwar anschauen , aber nicht runter laden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (13. August 2008)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut mal unter " meine Alben "....sind zwar nur ein paar Bilder.....



Nett.

Wie lange mußtest Du warten, bis der Download Link vorhanden war ??


----------



## Johnny Rico (13. August 2008)

Sollte hier zufällig die Fahrerin Julia vom Team Heart Attack mitlesen... (8034-1)

Sportograf hat wohl versehentlich deine Fotos bei mir in den Downloadbereich gestellt... Melde dich einfach per PM und ich lass sie dir zukommen...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2008)

Ralf Breuer schrieb:


> Danke für die Links mit den Fotos....
> weiß jemand von euch wo die Filmchen vom WDR zu laden sind...
> speziell das von der Aktuellen Stunde am Sonntag Abend würde mich intressieren....
> die anderen beiden von der Lokalzeit konnte ich zwar anschauen , aber nicht runter laden....



den such ich auch  
hab leider zu spät eingeschaltet  

bitte dringend posten, wo der abgeblieben ist


----------



## wogru (14. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> den such ich auch
> hab leider zu spät eingeschaltet
> 
> bitte dringend posten, wo der abgeblieben ist


Ich hatte den WDR angemailt wegen mitschnitten, hier ein Auszug aus den ihrer MAIL:
Den Beitrag aus Der Aktuellen Stunde haben wir allerdings nicht online
gestellt.

Der WDR bietet aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen die Videos in der
Mediathek grundsätzlich nicht als Download an. Die Beiträge sind aber in
der Regel 18 Monate online.

Falls Sie einen der Beiträge aber unbedingt als - allerdings
kostenpflichtige - Kopie benötigen (oder den besagten AKS-Beitrag),
wenden Sie sich bitte an:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/home/sendemitschnitte/

Also zum einen muss ich sagen sie haben sehr schnell geantwortet und mir auch die Links von den Berichten aus der Lokalzeit mit in die Mail gepackt, fand ich sehr nett. 
Zum anderen kotzt es mich an das ich diesen Bericht mit meinen Rundfunkgebühren schon bezahlt habe und ihn jetzt nicht sheen darf oder aber noch einmal dafür bezahlen soll !!


----------



## Kizou (14. August 2008)

Highlander1972 schrieb:


> Nett.
> 
> Wie lange mußtest Du warten, bis der Download Link vorhanden war ??



Das ging ratz fatz, ca. 8 Stunden.


----------



## Highlander1972 (14. August 2008)

Kizou schrieb:


> Das ging ratz fatz, ca. 8 Stunden.





Bei mir knapp 5 Std.


----------



## Highlander1972 (14. August 2008)

Wieder paar Fotos:

http://www.aerogate.net/forum/showpost.php?p=5000&postcount=1


----------



## Hoppser (15. August 2008)

und noch nen link

24 Stunden im Sattel - WDR MEDIATHEK regional - WDR.de


----------



## Hoppser (15. August 2008)

sorry...

www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2008/08/09/lokdu_02.xml;jsessionid=EEFEE998C80E5615A719FF912A00C310.mediathek1

das isser


----------



## Dumens100 (17. August 2008)

http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/2456


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (19. August 2008)

Hab bei meinen Sportografen-Bildern zwei fremde Bilder. Wer sich erkennt (oder jemanden erkennt) kriegt die Bilder wenn ich ne PM mit Email kriege (natürlich in Orginalgröße)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2008)

Ich hab´auch noch welche 
In meinem Fotoalbum

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/9177


----------



## easymtbiker (3. September 2008)

Ich  muss hier mal Werbung für http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/start machen. Die Leute machen immer super Bilder. Ja, tut mir leid, bin immer nur ich zu sehen, sollte aber mal n Beispiel sein, was Sportograf für interessante und abwechslungsreiche Bilder macht! Und für 17 Euro hab ich 135+10 Bilder bekommen! Super!


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. September 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Ich  muss hier mal Werbung für http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/start machen. Die Leute machen immer super Bilder. Ja, tut mir leid, bin immer nur ich zu sehen, sollte aber mal n Beispiel sein, was Sportograf für interessante und abwechslungsreiche Bilder macht! Und für 17 Euro hab ich 135+10 Bilder bekommen! Super!
> [/url]



100% Zustimmung... ich werde 2009 meine saisonplanung wohl mal danach ausrichten wo die Firma Bilder macht...ohne scheiss... so gute Fotos wie 2007 in Ruhpolding und 2008  in Finale hab ich in 10 Jahren MTB geknipst werden nicht gesehen...

joe


----------



## Dumens100 (22. September 2008)

hat von euch schon jemand den Film sich angeschaft der auf der 24H Duisburg Seite angeboten wird er soll 20 Euro inklusive Versand kosten.
Wenn ihn schon jemand hat wie ist er lohnt es sich ihn anzuschaffen?


----------



## Olligator (23. September 2008)

hi,

ich suche noch Bilder vom Start. Ich stand in der ersten Reihe ganz vorne !!!. Hat jemand ein hochauflösendes Bild so ab 10 Sekunden vor dem Start und bis es dann losging ?????

bitte meldet euch per pm

gruss oliver


----------



## Christer (24. September 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich suche noch Bilder vom Start. Ich stand in der ersten Reihe ganz vorne !!!. Hat jemand ein hochauflösendes Bild so ab 10 Sekunden vor dem Start und bis es dann losging ?????
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir drei Fotos per E-Mail geschickt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Olligator (25. September 2008)

Hi Snoopyracer,

einen ganz großen liebe Dank 

Gruss oliver


----------



## Dumens100 (30. September 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich suche noch Bilder vom Start. Ich stand in der ersten Reihe ganz vorne !!!. Hat jemand ein hochauflösendes Bild so ab 10 Sekunden vor dem Start und bis es dann losging ?????
> 
> ...



Hallo Oliver
gib mir mal per pm deine Startnummer habe jede Menge Bilder vom Start bis sicher dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bididubiker (30. September 2008)

Hallo an alle Duisburg-biker

Ich habe etwa 200 Fotos vom Rennen. Gebt mir einfach Eure Startnummer und ich kann die Fotos an die interessierten Biker schicken. Fotos wurden mit einer Nikon D300 gemacht, ist also kein Schnappschussapparat, übrigens bin ich derjenige der das Video zum Rennen gemacht hat ( Werbung auf der 24h-duiburg Seite von SKYDER )
Was die Frage angeht ob die DVD die 20 Wert sind, kann ich ja nicht selbst beurteilen weil ich ja ganz klar den Film gut finde. Habe bis jetzt aber nur positive Feedbacks bekommen. Ein paar Aufnahmen könnt Ihr im Bericht vom WDR sehn, alle "onboard" Aufnahmen die in dem Bericht sind, stammen von mir! 
War dafür extra mit der grossen Kamera auf dem Helm unterwegs ( SONY PC1000 ) Vielleicht hat mich ja jemand mit dem grossen Teil am Helm vorbeiflitzen gesehn.
Die DVD zeigt Start, alle Streckenabschnitte, Helmkamera-aufnahmen, Ziel... am Ende jeder DVD sind alle persönlichen Daten des Teams, wie Name, Runden, Rundenzeiten, Platzierungen... was aber leider dieses Jahr fehlt sind Nachtaufnahmen, war leider durch verschiedene Ursachen nicht möglich.

Ich habe all die Videos in YOUTUBE gesehn vom 24H Rennen, da sind nur 1-2 gute dabei. Manche sind so verwackelt... einfach nur Schrott.
Zur Beruhigung, die Aufnahmen auf der DVD sind nicht verwackelt, wir benutzen 2 Sony VX2100 und filmen schon seid 10 Jahren, hauptsächlich unterwasser, seid 2 Jahren auch Sportevents, halt auch MTB-Rennen.

Bei Interesse an der DVD entweder auf www.24h-duisburg.de vorbeischaun oder direkt mail an [email protected] mit Eurer Startnummer/Teamname und Lieferadresse.

Gruss,
Chris


----------



## Der_Peter (30. September 2008)

bididubiker schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Duisburg-biker
> 
> Ich habe etwa 200 Fotos vom Rennen. Gebt mir einfach Eure Startnummer und ich kann die Fotos an die interessierten Biker schicken. Fotos wurden mit einer Nikon D300 gemacht, ist also kein Schnappschussapparat, Ã¼brigens bin ich derjenige der das Video zum Rennen gemacht hat ( Werbung auf der 24h-duiburg Seite von SKYDER )
> Was die Frage angeht ob die DVD die 20â¬ Wert sind, kann ich ja nicht selbst beurteilen weil ich ja ganz klar den Film gut finde. Habe bis jetzt aber nur positive Feedbacks bekommen. Ein paar Aufnahmen kÃ¶nnt Ihr im Bericht vom WDR sehn, alle "onboard" Aufnahmen die in dem Bericht sind, stammen von mir!
> ...




Hey du bist jan Held mit deinem Profi Equipment. Ich finde mein verwackeltes Video aber toll. Ich will damit ja auch kein Geld verdienen. Also behalt deinen ScheiÃ!


----------



## Wayne70 (31. Oktober 2008)

Der_Peter schrieb:


> Hey du bist jan Held mit deinem Profi Equipment. Ich finde mein verwackeltes Video aber toll. Ich will damit ja auch kein Geld verdienen. Also behalt deinen Scheiß!



Ich konnte mich doch nicht zurückhalten und habe die DVD bestellt.
Gut ist, dass wirklich viele Fahrer zu sehen sind. Ich leider nicht :-(.
Schlecht ist, dass es keine Nachtaufnahmen gibt. Da habe ich wohl den vorherigen Text nicht richtig gelesen, sonst hätte ich nicht bestellt.
Mein Fazit zur DVD: Preis / Leistung so gerade noch ok. Die Youtube Vids tun es auch. Ist aber aufwendiger die im Bekanntenkreis zu zeigen mit entsprechender Quali, um noch Bekannte für 2009 zu gewinnen.

Was ich viel heftiger finde ist, dass Duisburg 2009 schon ausgebucht ist.
Gruß
Wayne


----------

